# Corfu Ferry Port



## limaalphahotel (Apr 19, 2012)

Arriving on late ferry Venice to Corfu in a few weeks. Does anybody know if you can say over at the Corfu Ferry Port, if so is it advisable?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Never been to Corfu in the MH but I have spent a lot of time there. Les, (Saddletramp) is the expert so if he doesnt see this post then PM him for info.

I cant imagine any security problems. its a lovely place and the people are charming.


----------

